# Inspection voids warranty



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

When we install pex here we have to hydrostatic test to 200 psi but this voids manufactor warranty. Anyway around this?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

No. But you need to let every manufacturer of PEX know about this.

See if they will fight your battle.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> When we install pex here we have to hydrostatic test to 200 psi but this voids manufactor warranty. Anyway around this?


Have you made the local inspectors aware of this?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've shown them the literature from zurn and they don't relent.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I've shown them the literature from zurn and they don't relent.


Then make them sign a liability form that makes them responsible for system failures before pumping the system up.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Then make them sign a liability form that makes them responsible for system failures before pumping the system up.


They approve a material then make you use it in a way for which is wasn't designed and void the warranty. I'm not attorney but they may well be liable.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> They approve a material then make you use it in a way for which is wasn't designed and void the warranty. I'm not attorney but they may well be liable.


Perhaps, but if you document it there is no grey area.

Not only that, but if they refuse to sign then GJ has a basis for refusing to compromise the integrity of the product, it puts the ball in their court to prove it doesn't void the warranty.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What is Hydronic testing? If it is an air test to ensure no leaks the code I believe it states "Working Pressure" for the test.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

USP45 said:


> What is Hydronic testing? If it is an air test to ensure no leaks the code I believe it states "Working Pressure" for the test.


Hydrostatic. Flood the system and use a hydrostatic pump to pump it up to 200psi. Its code down here for all potable water systems inside the walls to be tested at 200 psi. Not working pressure at least for here. I have pumped PEX up to 200psi, but I was very leary of it. Inspector said it had to be tested and he threw the code book on me.... I would be curious to know how they will answer it when you show the man. warrenty issues.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Marlin said:


> They approve a material then make you use it in a way for which is wasn't designed and void the warranty. I'm not attorney but they may well be liable.


Good idea, if you don't have a hydrostatic tester then you can use a pressure washer. I used a pressure washer on a 12" water main in Guam and it worked just fine.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here they only have to test the water supply and the designed working pressure.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

When they first came out with Polybutylene here, the state insisted that we had to have hydrostatic pumps and pump everything up to 120 or more. Maybe it was 140 - been a long time ago. 

So I bought the pump and shortly later they decided that working pressure was fine. ::blert::


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

200psi potable water test is kinda silly. . . if it won't hold at 60psi (average water pressure here) then it won't hold at 200psi. . .here, we test domestic water piping to the "minimal working pressure" and the highest we go is 100psi on CPVC that has been installed under ground.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> 200psi potable water test is kinda silly. . . if it won't hold at 60psi (average water pressure here) then it won't hold at 200psi. . .here, we test domestic water piping to the "minimal working pressure" and the highest we go is 100psi on CPVC that has been installed under ground.


It might be silly but its code here....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Since this is a plumbing forum and not a construction forum all I can say is I had an argument with an inspector about windows and their method of installation vs the inspectors version. Called his boss and asked who will be responsioble if it fails. Installed them according to the manufacturers specifications. End of story!

Call his boss and ask him who is responsible then. May be surprised.


----------



## mednick (Sep 10, 2008)

Doesnt Manuf Recomended Specs Overide City Ordinence


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

mednick said:


> Doesnt Manuf Recomended Specs Overide City Ordinence


No.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

mednick said:


> Doesnt Manuf Recomended Specs Overide City Ordinence



Yes here they do. Manufacture installation directions override all codes.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Most fine print in manufacters literature will state that all local code is to be followed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here installation instructions will supersede our code, if the code supersedes the installations instructions and you install it not to there specs, it will void all warranties.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats a sticky situation can you use a diffrent material that can withstand that pressure? Pex is nice but I am sure that weakens it when you put that much more pressure on the line. I wouldnt want to be testing it that high if the pipe decided to give.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here installation instructions will supersede our code, if the code supersedes the installations instructions and you install it not to there specs, it will void all warranties.


Well I was kinda wrong on this statement, it depends on what is more stringent depends on how something is installed. :blink: Sorry


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> Thats a sticky situation can you use a diffrent material that can withstand that pressure? Pex is nice but I am sure that weakens it when you put that much more pressure on the line. I wouldnt want to be testing it that high if the pipe decided to give.


PEX will handle it. It is against manufacture specs but it will hold


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure it can handle it just like black pipe can be used for DWV and water supply. It will do it and work just fine for years but should something go wrong the manufacturer isn't going to warranty the product. That's the quagmire here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pex is a cross-linked elastomer. How would the manufacturer know what pressure it was tested to? It shrinks back to it's original diameter when the pressure is brought back down. I've pumped to 200psi before just to see if it could handle it. No call backs...........yet. Just write that the inspector demaded you test that high on the permit and file a copy. If anything ever happens, hand it to the lawyer.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

In BC we hydrostatic test to 200 PSI all the time. It's not neccessarily in the code book, it's more just an unwritten rule, and all inspectors require it to the best of my knowledge. I've always been taught that if you can pump it up to 200 PSI and it holds, then there won't be any leaks when it's running on operating pressure (40-75 PSI).


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Pex is a cross-linked elastomer. How would the manufacturer know what pressure it was tested to?


The company could be called because their product failed on the other side of town. That plumber mentions he pumped it to 200psi as per inspection requirements. They now know any pex inspected by that district has been over pressurized. They will make a note of it if they find out about it to easily escape liability should they ever need to.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I think one way to maybe make the point hit home is to write a letter to the manufacturer and then CC that letter to the city/inspector. If you put it in writing they should answer, and then you can get this figured out, and you can report back to us when things are figured out? I think by the fact the inspector is compromising the warranty requirements, the onus is on the inspector/city/county/whatever to take up the warranty since their requirements cause it to technically become void. 

Where I live I have never heard anything about a pex warranty becoming void due to a 200 PSI hydrostatic water test.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

:furiousEX should make the city liable. -not the plumber.:no:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Good idea, if you don't have a hydrostatic tester then you can use a pressure washer. I used a pressure washer on a 12" water main in Guam and it worked just fine.


I guess things have changed on Guam! I lived there '66,67 and I doubt if they were testing anything then! Tumon Bay was a little village, no hotels or commercial property whatever. And the ONLY japanese person on the whole island was that soldier from WWII who still was seen occasionally, and didn't finally surrender for a few more years. He had long since stopped fighting the war, just didn't want to surrender.


----------

